# Classical music reform



## Kbmanonymous (Dec 1, 2010)

So since I was 10 I have listened to classical music. Im 20 now and although i still love classical music and playing my viola i need something new in my life. I've found that i love the electric guitar. The funny thing is is that i have an idea of the style of music i want but cannot find it anywhere. I've looked on Itunes, youtube, pandora, last.fm, and asked questions on Yahoo answers but can find nothing. Is there anyone else who has felt the need for new music in there life? and what did you end up getting into? The music I'm looking for is for solo guitar, probably atonal but still melodic. It probably sounds like a combination of Bach, Scheonberg, and rock? which sounds really cheesy know that I'm writing it but i have the idea in my head.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, while you are searching for that you could listen to Erik Hinds play solo entire "Reign in Blood" Slayer album on acoustic guitar.

You could also look for his other projects where he is said to be playing electric guitar. Good luck!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

While not guitar oriented, Univers Zero fits the Bach, Schoenberg, rock recipe.






And for something a bit weirder and often even more raucous  , there is Sleepytime Gorilla Museum:






SGM really needs to be seen live to get the full effect, however their live YouTube videos are mostly poorly recorded. Worth checking out though.


----------



## danslenoir (Nov 24, 2010)

For baroque-inspired electric guitar look no further than Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

Windham Hell uses a lot of baroque influence in their music and is definitely on electric guitar.


----------

